
Foetuses likely experience pain much like adults or even more - vixen99
https://elifesciences.org/articles/06356
======
vixen99
Although the subjects for study were new born babies not foetuses, it's
reasonable to suppose that the ability to experience pain isn't only switched
on at birth.

------
vixen99
Although the subjects for study were new-born babies not foetuses, it's
reasonable to suppose that the ability to experience pain is not just switched
on at birth.

